# Scottish Detailing Day--Show of interest.



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

After speaking to David at Chemical Guys he has kindly offered the use of his unit for a Detailing Day.

*Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate *
*Cambuslang *
*G72 7TN
*

This would run as a Joint event with AON.. www.astraownersnetwork.co.uk Club VS.. www.clubvs.co.uk and VXR Online. www.vxronline.co.uk

Would you be interested in attending?

Dates which are being considered are the 26th of Oct or the 2nd of Nov.

Please indicate which date you would prefer or select both if you are happy with either.


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

:thumb:I have said either but only because I wont know if i can make it till closer to the time!!!! Would really like to be able to make it though would be good to meet everyone from here and pick up even more hints an stuff!!!!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good one.:thumb:

I recently done one for the clubvs guys and I have to say they are a great bunch of guys who were very keen to learn as much as possible.

The numbers for this should be quite high?

Can't personally commit at the moment though.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like it going to be even tighter at daves this time :lol::lol:

( dont bother replying jonathon  )

Should be a good day :thumb:
Cant confirm if I can make it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Presently either date is okay for me, but that is subject to change... can help out with demos if I am there


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

i want to come, i want to learn, but with my shifts i need a def date before i can commit to anything so i'm a mibbee just now same as the next scottish meet


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

I would be up for it, but the good lady wife is due our second baby at the start of November, so I really would have to play this one by ear... Sounds great though...


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

26th is the day the Vee comes off the road for winter.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i think either date is fine just now, dont have anything on my calender for them.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Count me in! :thumb:

Sounds fun! 

Alan W


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

I would probably come along to get some tips.:buffer:
Can't make the 26th tho cos I'm on my honeymoon until the 27th.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Sounds good.

October would be preferable, with temp and all.

I may change back to an offshore job, so my situation may be different come day.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Can a Newbie attend?

Any date for me.:newbie:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: Is the meet still going ahead if so has there been any dates set as of yet...Would like to attend?? 

Either for me


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll speak to David tomorrow, see if we can sort a date.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm in for any date.

My black 1 series also has a few swirls that need shifting...... if a car is needed.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> i'm in for any date.
> 
> My black 1 series also has a few swirls that need shifting...... if a car is needed.


do it yourself ya lazy git, that PC you bought does actually work, it's not a 
G220 ornament you know:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb:Any futher on with the dates ??


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

is this happening


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Deanoecosse said:


> do it yourself ya lazy git, that PC you bought does actually work, it's not a
> G220 ornament you know:thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Well im up for the edn of October if thats any good :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> Looks like it going to be even tighter at daves this time :lol::lol:
> 
> ( dont bother replying jonathon  )


How did I miss that post first time round!


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd be up for this :thumb:

Anyone be offended if i bring my scabby Corsa with 105k on the clock and more battle scars than a tank? :lol:

I'd like some help/demo/advice on rotary polishing, more than happy to use my car as demo(lition)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> Anyone be offended if i bring my scabby Corsa with 105k on the clock and more battle scars than a tank? :lol:


Yes!!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

26th October is now out for me for this one, and the unit wont be available on that date now either... but can organise something for the 2nd November if folk wish?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> 26th October is now out for me for this one, and the unit wont be available on that date now either... but can organise something for the 2nd November if folk wish?


You've got me confused Dave! :lol:

I thought the venue was David G's Unit, as Post 1 of the Thread, rather than your's?

Alan W


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Yes!!!!


Sorry, let me reword that....

Anyone be offended if i bring my scabby Corsa with 105k on the clock and more battle scars than a tank... except Graham?

:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> You've got me confused Dave! :lol:
> 
> I thought the venue was David G's Unit, as Post 1 of the Thread, rather than your's?
> 
> Alan W


Yup, I am confused - what happens with spending from 7am in the lab and I'm still here...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Yup, I am confused - what happens with spending from 7am in the lab and I'm still here...


Ahh, all those long hours are beginning to take their toll on you! :lol:

Don't know how manage the long lab hours, all the product tests and complete details! :doublesho

Take care before you burn out!

Alan W


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Anything coming from this then, not had a meet in a while.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I could be tempted to make an apperance will need to know when and where soon as though !?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Anything coming from this then, not had a meet in a while.


there was one 2 weeks ago


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

So... is this meet going to be a goer, and what date is the chosen one if so?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

As above ??


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

the 2nd is good for me. 

Who else is into the 2nd? Cast your votes!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sandro said:


> the 2nd is good for me.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That make 2 now anyone else


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

any time after pay day would suit me more! :thumb:

Means i can spend a fortune at Dave's whilst am there! 

not that i should though because i'm always skint :lol:


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

would be intrested keep me informed folks


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Is this happening? I'm interested.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Sunday 26th suits me ,from say 11am till 4pm 
ON the agenda is an Audi TT in Red for the 1st try in the UK of the new CG Natura Ezyme wax


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great news David! :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the new wax as well! 

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Great news David! :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new wax as well!
> 
> Alan W


here here as am i, cant wait to see if its any good, time you changed your avatar alan my friend...get the tt in there


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be there also. Will be nice to see all the guys again. And I feel a spending spree coming on. lol CYA there. 26th it is. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds like a fun day 

Wont be there myself, cant make this coming weekend due to other commitments.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i might be able to make it guys as i`ll be in the area


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

cant make this weekend  was looking forward to my first meet aswell


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Unfortunately due to my Dads continuing Chemotherapy I can't make the 26th, I have to do the hospital runs etc.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave:So whos going to be there??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Moi


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Me 2


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

david g said:


> Me 2


I"ll give it a miss then lol


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank God for that LOL


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

What time is it all kicking off then David


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

11 til 4 seems to be the shout


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

11 till 4 :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

We have a lovely red 07 Audi TT for a wee detail coming along on Sunday,really fed up with silver cars LOL

11am till 4pm ,but i will be there well beforehand to begin this detail with a few coats of our new E Zyme wax so if anyone fancies lending a hand your more than welcome to come along early 

Hoping for good weather and a good day


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

david g said:


> 11am till 4pm ,but i will be there well beforehand to begin this detail with a few coats of our new E Zyme wax so if anyone fancies lending a hand your more than welcome to come along early


Count me in David, especially if you're using E-zyme Natura! 

Alan W


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

whats the plan for the day then?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sandro said:


> whats the plan for the day then?


Usual format I would imagine plus detailing/waxing a new shape red TT!

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*I'll be there too*

Count me in too

New wax sounds interesting Dave :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

At present I have commitments, but can confirm.


----------



## astra-sxi (Oct 8, 2008)

If only I wasn't busy I would have been there in a heart beat.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i should be there

are you going scott?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> i should be there
> 
> are you going scott?


i mite just do that andrew :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i think colin t may be going aswell, hes been getting into this a bit more lately and hes signed on to this aswell i think


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just a wee wake up call for this Thead and the meet at David G's tomorrow. :thumb:

So who's all going? 

Alan W


----------



## Chris172 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi guys

Would you mind if myself and a mate came along to this?

Im in Perth BTW


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

all welcome mate, the more the merrier

ill be there sharp


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Just a wee wake up call for this Thead and the meet at David G's tomorrow. :thumb:
> 
> So who's all going?
> 
> Alan W


See you there :thumb:



Chris172 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Would you mind if myself and a mate came along to this?
> 
> Im in Perth BTW


The more the merrier mate no one can tell you not to come :thumb:


----------



## Chris172 (Aug 30, 2008)

What time will you guys be there, ill give my mate a quick buzz

Can i confirm the venue as the one listed earlier, cmbuslang?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

there's never enough turning up anyways :thumb:

i am going and bringing another pal with me to learn some stuff :newbie: :thumb:

graham have you any spare swissvax wheel brushes i could buy of you the mora?? scott


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> graham have you any spare swissvax wheel brushes i could buy of you the mora?? scott


For you... HA!! Hell no! i only have two fella, although david sells them well exact copys :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Chris172 said:


> What time will you guys be there, ill give my mate a quick buzz
> 
> Can i confirm the venue as the one listed earlier, cmbuslang?


personally i'll be there hopefully around 10 but its a go'er from 11am cambuslang yeh


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

c'mon big chap,i though wee got past that unpleasant bit of our relationship :doublesho


aye cool,its just that i new you used them :thumb:


see you the mra then 



























and dont avoid me :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wont be able to make this one 

Enjoy yourselfs tomorrow, hope the weather holds out for everyones sake

Dont forget the clocks change back tonight


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah not good  any reason why?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> See you there :thumb:


See you there tomorrow G and everyone else! :wave:

Weather looks a good deal better than today  but with the odd shower and a lot colder.

Alan W


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> Wont be able to make this one
> 
> Enjoy yourselfs tomorrow, hope the weather holds out for everyones sake
> 
> Dont forget the clocks change back tonight


whats up young man?? :wall:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Won't be at this one either.

Working 12-5 and the cars a mess lol


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Ah not good  any reason why?


Got bloody district hockey at 11.30 over at bellahouston and the same the following week, we are preparing for the big tournament


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

dave wont no what to do without you 

wee will miss you


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol:

Am sure he'll live


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

your his wee mate tho :lol::lol:

well enjoy hockey and catch up way you another time :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be there at around 10.30 bringing an friend too cya there lads :thumb:

And bring money make David G HAPPY LOL


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Hoping the waether is ok for tomorrow ,the Audi TT is here and heres hoping a few can lend a hand on this in prep for the E Zyme Natura WAX:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

the day has arrived!

I'm up bright and early :lol:

I'm guessin everyone else is still in bed tho lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

am up and ready to rock :


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Same here bring it on :thumb:

Wakey wakey get up its meet time


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

been up since 7.30 (yes i minded to put the clocks back)


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

you should be in your way should you not


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Technically yes lol.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello :wave:

Forecast seems fine with a shower here and there :thumb:
All Enjoy yourselfs 

Andy, loads of piccys and if you try to race david again he might let you win this time


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

this is me just remembering about this! baws! i was ment to be going to look at a bike today so totally forgot.

sorry guys  i wanted some 50/50 as well!


----------



## cupraR373 (Jul 3, 2006)

Im Guessing this was today?? I'd registered interest in this day over on VXRonline..Not seen any more posts about it. Oh well


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Just back. Think everyone had a great day,despite the changeable weather.
Hers a few random pics:









































































































The new CG wax is the mutts nuts! Just wish the wallet would stretch that far!...Oh yes, use it sparingly, especially on Audi TT bonnets!

Thanks to Dave for his hospitality, brilliant as usual.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

my pics are on there way


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:

Wish I could have attended this one 
My eyes are decieving me, Teddy doing some work


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sandro said:


> .
> 
> sorry guys  i wanted some 50/50 as well!


Sorry to you too we bought it all lol

Only joke daves got a few tins left, if your quick good price too:thumb:

Pic up later too.

Big thanks to DAVID G and all the team that attended (to many to mention). Weather was dull. But the Audi was gleaming. great results and what a finish..Top stuff David.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what happened to more folk turning up?? 

and thanks to [email protected]'n'wax for doing a great hosting again :thumb::thumb:

and had a nice day,so thanks to everyone that did TURN UP at the meet:thumb::thumb:

regards scott


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

[email protected], missed another one 
Looks like it was good day (despite the weather)

John


----------

